# Wyo. City Considers Rabbit Ordinance



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2007Sep23/0,4670,ODDBunnyBattle,00.html


Sunday, September 23, 2007

*POWELL, Wyo.â A proposed city ordinance limiting the number of rabbits per household has some City Council members in this northern Wyoming community hopping.*
The council gave initial approval last week to an ordinance that limits rabbits to three breeding pairs a household.
"I know that rabbits are very big in Powell, and it's about time we got something like this on the books," Mayor Scott Mangold said.
Councilman Tim Sapp doesn't agree.
"I've talked with a number of my constituents, and a lot of them aren't 100 percent sure they're for letting rabbits in Powell," Sapp said.
The bunny battle started with a complaint by a resident aptly named David Haire. He is convinced that rabbits raised by his neighbor's 10-year-old daughter made him sick.
"I got the little girl crowd against me," Haire said after raising the issue with the City Council.
Even the proposed limit wasn't arrived at easily during initial debate by the council.
Councilman Jim Hillberry questioned whether allowing six rabbits would open the gate for another pet problem. An existing ordinance limits cats and dogs to just two adult animals per household.
"Are we going to allow six adult dogs at a residence?" Hillberry asked City Attorney Sandee Kitchen, who wrote the ordinance.
"That is up to you," Kitchen replied.
At one point, Police Chief Tim Feathers hopped to his feet, warning that rabbits are among the reproductive wonders of the world.
"If you have six," he said, "you're going to have a period of time where it won't be long and you'll have 60 rabbits."
The ordinance still needs final approval from the council.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

oh for pity sake!

How could a tiny bunny make you sick?





ok, I get that they could but I think there should be some detailed considerations. I know people in subdivisions with 50 rabbits in a large 3 car garage. They show them. That's going to limit the show prospect for a lot of people. It's not like dogs or cats where you have one or a few to show. Rabbits are totally different ...... 

They're special!!! someone needs to tell those people!!! :X


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a "neighbor" that lives 3 blocks away from me, that SWEARS that my rabbits have brought rats tot he neighborhood. We live in a pretty rural area, horses farms, people keep chickens, goats, etc. but MY rabbits draw vermin! (I've been inspected by the Health Dept Inspector and he has never found an issue here... so I promise my rabbits are not living with rats.)

This guy also turned me in to the local water authority last summer because I use a misting system over my barn to cool it in the bad heat of the summer. He said I was "wasting water"... really? I was keeping my bunnies cool! That's not a waste!

People can be SO critical...


----------



## okiron (Nov 30, 2007)

60 rabbits out of 6? If you're not a breeder, you take them to the vet for a spay/neuter. Problem solved


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I have a "neighbor" that lives 3 blocks away from me, that SWEARS that my rabbits have brought rats tot he neighborhood. We live in a pretty rural area, horses farms, people keep chickens, goats, etc. but MY rabbits draw vermin! (I've been inspected by the Health Dept Inspector and he has never found an issue here... so I promise my rabbits are not living with rats.)
> 
> This guy also turned me in to the local water authority last summer because I use a misting system over my barn to cool it in the bad heat of the summer. He said I was "wasting water"... really? I was keeping my bunnies cool! That's not a waste!
> 
> People can be SO critical...



What a complete JERK! 

I wish I could havehim to call me about it....... :devilI'd tell him what I think of him!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, and the Health Dept cited HIM for feeding the birds and leaving seed on the ground. They said THAT draws the wild rats. But it's all my rabbits fault!

People try to legislate and control things that they have no knowledge of... Who decided on 6 rabbits in Wyoming? What about someone that shows... what if they keep house rabbits? Plenty of people keep more than 6... Could you decide who to part with because of a changing legislation?

I know a Flemish breeder that had to move her herd 2 miles outside the town limits or lose them. She drives there three times a day to care for them. (They are looking for a house outside the town limits... fingers crossed for them!) Because it is now illegal to own more than 2 rabbits in the town. (Same with cats and dogs...)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

It's getting terrible how many rules we have about life. I understand that some people really overdo it. However, it hurts those of us who are responsible with them and once again the good guys lose out.

My bunnies, and sheep and dogs, and cat and bird are all very happy here. My horses are happy down the road too. They'd be happier or I would if they were right here! LOL! 

*sigh*


----------

